# من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من أجله؟



## yousteka (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يضرب الناس أمثلة كثيرة في التضحية والبذل،
ويبذلون من أجل أغراض كثيرة، وأهداف شتى،
بعضها هابط كأدنى درجات الهبوط، وبعضها سام سمو قمم الجبال!

​
فأين نحن من هؤلاء الناس الذي يعطون بدون مقابل ...
ويعطون بسخاء


التضحية بحد ذاتها فيها من القيم والمبادئ الكبرى والتي جعلتها
اسمى المعاني وانبل المشاعر ... التضحية من اجل
الوطن ... الأسرة .... الحبيب ... الصديق ..


بل كل شخص يجبرك ان تضحي من اجله ....
ربما تسعى أنت لكي تضحي وربما تجبرك
الظروف لكي تضحي ... ولا فرق
بين الاثنين ... فهي تضحية بكل المعاني .


وأحيانا ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق أو حبيب ...
أو انسان غالي ... ولكن من الصعب ان تجد هؤلاء في هذا
الزمن من يستحق ان تضحي له .


والمشكلة عندما تجد وتضحي بكل شئ
( قلبك ... روحك ... راحتك ... غربتك )
تجد الجحود بل الصدود .. وربما العقاب ...


والسبب لانك ضحيت بكل شئ .
وعشت عالمك السعيد وانت ترى تضحياتك
واثرها على هؤلاء ..... لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟


لماذا ؟؟؟ نقابل العطاء بالجحود !!!!!!
لماذا ؟؟؟ نزيد الجروح !!!!


ولكن يبقى السؤال !!!!! حائر ... تائه ... يبحث عن جواب ؟؟؟؟


هل يستحق ان نضحي ... لهم ؟؟
هل سوف تعيش سعيداً بتضحيتك ؟؟؟؟ هل سوف تندم ؟؟؟


====
واخيراً من هو أو هم الاشخاص الذي ربما تضحي من اجلهم ...
ولا تنتظر منهم مقابل !!!! او شكر وعرفان .


شعور غريب .... ربما تندم من اجل التضحية ربما تفرح مهما كان !!!!! ربما تحاسب وتعاتب نفسك !!!!


ربما وربما .... ولكن احساسك سوف يخبرك بعد زوال
الغضب بعد محاسبه النفس ....
هل هؤلاء يستحقون التضحية ؟؟؟
========
وسؤالي هو لمن تضحي عزيزي العضو ؟؟؟
أو من هو الشخص الذي في حياتك أو خيالك يستحق
ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الضعيف الفقير المحروم  المظلوم
ممكن اي واحد في هذه الايام الوحشة
بعد ما ساعدتيه 
ينقلب عليك
انما كمسيحي يجب ان انفذ تعاليم
الرب يسوع
سلام الرب يسوع معك اختي الصغيرة وبالعقل كبيرة



​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل 
مشكوره كتييير




​_


----------



## سيزار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

والمشكلة عندما تجد وتضحي بكل شئ
( قلبك ... روحك ... راحتك ... غربتك )
تجد الجحود بل الصدود .. وربما العقاب ...

**********************************

موضــــــــــــــــــــــوع رائع جدا يا يوستيكا اشكرك على انتقاء هذا الموضوع ... وكل كلمه فيه صح بدرجه كبيره

الف شكر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا يوستيكا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يوستيكا علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع ملئ بالمعانى واول من سبق البشرية بالتضحية هو ابونا السماوى المسيح
والذى نكافئه بخطيتنا التى كلما صنعناها تعيد ذكرى ألامه مجددا
ارجو من الله ان يسامحنى على خطيتى الكثيرة


----------



## happy angel (7 فبراير 2009)

*من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*
من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟
يضرب الناس أمثلة كثيرة في التضحية والبذل، ويبذلون من أجل أغراض كثيرة، وأهداف شتى، بعضها هابط كأدنى درجات الهبوط، وبعضها سام سمو قمم الجبال!

فإينا نحن من هؤلاء الناس الذي يعطون بدون مقابل ... ويعطون بسخاء 
التضحية بحد ذاتها فيها من القيم والمبادئ الكبرى والتي جعلتها اسمى المعاني وانبل المشاعر ... التضحية من اجل الوطن ... الأسرة .... الحبيب ... الصديق ..
بل كل شخص يجبرك ان تضحي من اجله .... ربما تسعى أنت لكي تضحي وربما تجبرك الظروف لكي تضحي ... ولا فرق بين الاثنين ... فهي تضحية بكل المعاني .
وحيانا ليس من الصعب ان تضحي من اجل صديق أو حبيب ... أو انسان غالي ... ولكن من الصعب ان تجد هؤلاء في هذه الزمن من يستحق ان تضحي له . 
والمشكلة عندما تجد وتضحي بكل شئ ( قلبك ... روحك ... راحتك ... غربتك ) تجد الجحود بل الصدود .. وربما العقاب ... والسبب لانك ضحيت بكل شئ . 
وحملت وزرك ووزر من يعز عليك وعشت عالمك السعيد وانت ترى تضحياتك واثرها على هؤلاء ..... لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟ 
لماذا ؟؟؟ نقابل العطاء بالجحود !!!!!! لماذا ؟؟؟ نزيد الجروح !!!! 
ولكن يبقى السؤال !!!!! حائر ... تائه ... يبحث عن جواب ؟؟؟؟ 
هل يستحق ان نضحي ... لهم ؟؟؟ هل سوف تعيش سعيداً بتضحيتك ؟؟؟؟ هل سوف تندم ؟؟؟ 

====
واخيراً من هو أو هم الاشخاص الذي ربما تضحي من اجلهم ... ولا تنتظر منهم مقابل !!!! او شكر وعرفان . 

شعور غريب .... ربما تندم من اجل التضحية !!!!! ربما تفرح مهم كان !!!!! ربما تحاسب وتعاتب نفسك !!!!

ربما وربما .... ولكن احساسك سوف يخبرك بعد زوال الغضب بعد محاسبه النفس .... هل هؤلاء يستحقون التضحية ؟؟؟ 
========




وسؤالي هو لمن تضحي عزيزي العضو ؟؟؟ أو من هو الشخص الذي في حياتك أو خيالك يستحق ان اضحي من اجله ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



> لماذا ؟؟؟ نقابل العطاء بالجحود !!!!!! لماذا ؟؟؟ نزيد الجروح !!!!
> ولكن يبقى السؤال !!!!! حائر ... تائه ... يبحث عن جواب ؟؟؟؟
> هل يستحق ان نضحي ... لهم ؟؟؟ هل سوف تعيش سعيداً بتضحيتك ؟؟؟؟ هل سوف تندم ؟؟؟


عندما نحب شخص بصدق نعطى بدون انتظار مقابل ...
لاننا عندما قررنا التضحية فعلنا ذلك لاننا نحبهم وليس شرط ان ننتظر التكريم منهم ...
فالأم تضحى بحياتها من اجلها ابنئها حتى لو كانو غير صالحين فعلت ذلك لانها تحبهم ...
ولو اخذنا اعظم مثل لدينا وهو رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
السيد المسيح صلب وتألم من اجل البشر الخطاه الذين نكروه وعايروه .. فعل ذلك فقط لانه يحبهم 





> وسؤالي هو لمن تضحي عزيزي العضو ؟؟؟ أو من هو الشخص الذي في حياتك أو خيالك يستحق ان اضحي من اجله ؟؟؟؟


الشخص الذى يستحق ان اضحى من اجله هو صديقي(صديقتى) أو زوجتى(على اعتبار ما سيكون فى المستقبل :vava: ) أو اختى (لو كان ليا اخت يعنى  ) 
حسب رأي الشخصى هؤلاء هم اكثر ثلاث اشخاص يستحقون التضحية لانهم الأقرب الى قلوبنا


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

انا اضحى لأجل امى و اصدقائى و اخواتى
لكنى اظن انه يمكننى التضحية لأجل ناس لا يستحقون و لن اندم بعدها لأن يسوع ضحى لأجلى دون ان يندم على تضحيته
فأنا حية الآن بسبب تضحية يسوع لأجلى رغم اننى لا استحق فلماذا لا اضحى انا ايضا


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

هابي

التضحية هي من اجل الاحباء والمحبين 

انما الرب يسوع علمنا بان كل انسان 

هو بمثابة اخ واخت وام الى اخره

وبهذه الحالة التضحية توسعت لتشمل

كل اخ لي في الكنيسة والرب يعوض علينا

في الحياة الاخرى..

شكرااا جزيلا" على السؤال

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*موضوع رائع يا هابي

التضحية من اجل الاحباء والمقربين ودون انتظار للرد بالجميل 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل يا هابى انجل
هضحى للناس الى بحبه بس حتى لو ضحيت لحد وميستاهلش مش هندم اكيد
ميرسى ليكى يا سكر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

التضحيه من اجل انسان احببته من قلبى 

بدون انتظار اى مقابل منه 

ميرررسى على الموضوع الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ناوناو (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

أي شخص بيحب وبيضحي ومش مشروطة بنوع يعني زي
محبتنا لاهلنا واصحابنا وجيرانا وكل الناس اللي بنتعامل معاهم
ومعرضين نضحي ليهم بقدر استطاعتنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*ميرسى يا قمرررر
بجد موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*بدون مقدمات امى الغالية*
*من وجهة نظرى الشخصية *
*اعطى التضحية لاى شخص يستاهلها*
*حتى  ولو كنت معرفهوش*
*ولو كانت حياتى  فى المقابل حتى *
*دة مش كلام صدقينى بس فعلا  على اتم استعداد انى اقدم اى  تضحية فى سبيل  اقل الامور او اتفهها حتى  *
*ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل يا امنا الغالية*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*هضحى من اجل الجميع
لانى هحبهم كولهم حتى لو كرهونى ومن اجلهم هضحى
شكراااااااااااا ليكى*


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> عندما نحب شخص بصدق نعطى بدون انتظار مقابل ...
> لاننا عندما قررنا التضحية فعلنا ذلك لاننا نحبهم وليس شرط ان ننتظر التكريم منهم ...
> فالأم تضحى بحياتها من اجلها ابنئها حتى لو كانو غير صالحين فعلت ذلك لانها تحبهم ...
> ولو اخذنا اعظم مثل لدينا وهو رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> ...


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



عازفة الجيتار قال:


> انا اضحى لأجل امى و اصدقائى و اخواتى
> لكنى اظن انه يمكننى التضحية لأجل ناس لا يستحقون و لن اندم بعدها لأن يسوع ضحى لأجلى دون ان يندم على تضحيته
> فأنا حية الآن بسبب تضحية يسوع لأجلى رغم اننى لا استحق فلماذا لا اضحى انا ايضا


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> هابي
> 
> التضحية هي من اجل الاحباء والمحبين
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا هابي
> 
> التضحية من اجل الاحباء والمقربين ودون انتظار للرد بالجميل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا هابى انجل
> هضحى للناس الى بحبه بس حتى لو ضحيت لحد وميستاهلش مش هندم اكيد
> ميرسى ليكى يا سكر*


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> التضحيه من اجل انسان احببته من قلبى
> 
> بدون انتظار اى مقابل منه
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



ناوناو قال:


> أي شخص بيحب وبيضحي ومش مشروطة بنوع يعني زي
> محبتنا لاهلنا واصحابنا وجيرانا وكل الناس اللي بنتعامل معاهم
> ومعرضين نضحي ليهم بقدر استطاعتنا


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمرررر
> بجد موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



come with me قال:


> *بدون مقدمات امى الغالية*
> *من وجهة نظرى الشخصية *
> *اعطى التضحية لاى شخص يستاهلها*
> *حتى  ولو كنت معرفهوش*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



st athanasius قال:


> *هضحى من اجل الجميع
> لانى هحبهم كولهم حتى لو كرهونى ومن اجلهم هضحى
> شكراااااااااااا ليكى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*هضحي للناس اللي بحبهم واللي بعزهم
مرسيه ليكي مامتي علي الموضوع الرااااااائع ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*التضحية اكيييييييييييد اقدمها لاى حد يستحقها بجد ومن غير ما استنى مقابل لكده
مييييييييرسى يا اجمل هابى 
موضوع جمييييل كالعادة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## love_marena (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:*مهما كانت التضحية لم تكن بنفس التضحية 
التى قدمها لنا السيدالمسيح على الصليب


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

اضحي لا جل جدتي لان هي ضحت باشيا كتيره مشاني


----------



## viviane tarek (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

*موضوع حلو كثير
عندى معدلة لسؤالك
الحب الحقبقى = تضحية بدون مقابل
الحب + الثضحية = سعادة بلا حدود
لانى هكون فى منتهى السعادة لما بعمل شئ صغير للناس البحبهم
فما بالك بالتضحية من اجلهم
انا عندى استعداد انى اضحى باى شئ لأرضاء من احبهم
زوجى و امى و اختى ولو كان ولدى عايش كمان
شكرا" على الموضوع ​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*

بالقطع التضحية لكل انسان أحبة
مهما كانت كنيتة او اهوائة
وشكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هضحي للناس اللي بحبهم واللي بعزهم
> مرسيه ليكي مامتي علي الموضوع الرااااااائع ده
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *التضحية اكيييييييييييد اقدمها لاى حد يستحقها بجد ومن غير ما استنى مقابل لكده
> مييييييييرسى يا اجمل هابى
> موضوع جمييييل كالعادة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



love_marena قال:


> *:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:*مهما كانت التضحية لم تكن بنفس التضحية
> التى قدمها لنا السيدالمسيح على الصليب


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



جيسي موون قال:


> اضحي لا جل جدتي لان هي ضحت باشيا كتيره مشاني


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع حلو كثير
> عندى معدلة لسؤالك
> الحب الحقبقى = تضحية بدون مقابل
> الحب + الثضحية = سعادة بلا حدود
> ...


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد: من هو الشخص الذي يستحق ان تضحي من اجله ؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع التضحية لكل انسان أحبة
> مهما كانت كنيتة او اهوائة
> وشكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2009)

* تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## جى جى غبريال (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم بس انا شايفة اننا مهما ضحينا منندمش لان التضحية صفة مسيحية قدمها لنا رب المجد يسوع مع اننا منستحقهاش


----------

